# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Cómo insertar una foto en un post.

## Iban

Al escribir un mensaje, en la pate superior del recuadro donde escribís, tenéis este icono:
icono.JPG
Se os abrirá una ventana con un menú:

ventana.JPG

Haciendo "clic" en "Seleccionar archivos" (si queréis subir una imagen que tengáis en vuestro PC) se abrirá un navegador para poder serleccionar la imagen a añadir.

Una vez hecho esto, basta con hacer "clic" en "cargar archivo...


cargar.JPG

¡Y ya está!

----------


## b12jose

Iban creo que eso es a ti por ser moderador... a mi por ejemplo no me sale ese menú..

----------


## Magnano

Sí sale, si te vas al boton _Ir a Avanzado_ debajo de la respuesta rápida.

----------


## Iban

A mí, por ser moderador, me sale una metralleta, pero ésa es otra historia.

----------


## b12jose

Pues desde allí tampoco me sale... adjunto vídeo-respuesta por si algo estoy haciendo mal...

foro magia potagia - YouTube

----------


## b12jose

yo también quiero una de esas... he dejado un vídeo a mi no me sale... me tenéis manía a lo mejor u argo :Confused:

----------


## Magnano

Pues a mi si que me sale una ventanita con la opción... :S

----------


## Gran_FiTi

> Pues desde allí tampoco me sale... adjunto vídeo-respuesta por si algo estoy haciendo mal...


Serás merluzo! xDDD de la fila de abajo, el sexto icono contando desde la derecha.. vamos justo a la izquierda del que has utilizado para poner el vídeo jajja

----------


## b12jose

> Serás merluzo! xDDD de la fila de abajo, el sexto icono contando desde la derecha.. vamos justo a la izquierda del que has utilizado para poner el vídeo jajja


Esto... has visto el vídeo?? O simplemente ha sio escribir por escribir... a ver quién va a ser el merluzo...

----------


## b12jose

Bueno esto es otra prueba para adjuntar imagen...Lighthouse.jpg

Ahora si, pero sin usar el botón que comentaba Iban... si no el de adjuntar archivos...

----------


## Iban

"Bituelf", vete a 

Mi Perfil -> Mis Ajustes -> Mi cuenta -> Configuración general

Y comprueba que tengas activadas estas dos opciones:

Opciones.JPG

Aquí hay solución para todo. ;-)

----------


## b12jose

Pues ... si que las tengo marcadas esas opciones... pero como te decía si que se pueden adjuntar desde el otro botón, no se si es algo que sólo me pasa a mi o a los demás usuarios que no tenemos metralletas en la botonera:P 

En caso de que le pase a más usuarios si quieres hago otro vídeo de como insertar imágenes desde allí.

----------


## Ming

Como comentario sin que me mates Jose... ¿en el botón de "Insertar imagen" en "Respuesta rápida"... también te sale eso raro que te sale al "Ir a Avanzado"?  :001 07:

----------


## b12jose

Pero por qué extraña razón te iba a matar... si además tu no me llamas merluzo ni na:S

Si me sale lo mismo, es para enlazar una imagen desde un enlace externo... A los demás si os sale??

----------


## Ming

A mi me pasaba antes lo mismo que a ti... lo resolví yendo al SIS a insertar las imágenes y luego las pasaba aquí xD
(no se si puedo insertar el link o no... si eso que algún MOD del SIS lo borre)
Como insertar imagenes en un post

----------


## b12jose

Jejejjej, no te preocupes, yo lo que hago normalmente es subirlas a mi host y luego las enlazo por aquí... así que si quieres quitar el enlace por si acaso te echan la bronca o algo...

Gracias por la ayuda!!!

----------


## Ming

No sería la primera bronca ni la última, así que... plim xD

Pero haz el tutorial (fácil) para los que no se enteren ;-)
Yo he puesto el link ya que yo aprendí gracias a ese post de Nity, que para mi gusto está muy bien explicado =)

----------

